# MS Office Word 2003 Spell Check FRENCH???



## Stephania (Apr 12, 2006)

Recently I have had to remove the SysProtect pop up/Vundo Virus...everything seemed fine. 
Then as I was spell checking a letter in Microsoft Word 2003, it kept saying I had spelled several words wrong that I knew were correct. (I'm not a great speller, but I know how to spell "available")
Upon closer inspection I see the spell check is checking in FRENCH? 
I can find a way to change it. I'm thinking it's a side effect of my recent virus woes.

I'm open to suggestion here.


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

There are two things you could Try. Open Word, go to Tools, Language, Set Language and make sure French isn't chosen.
Also click on start. all programs, Microsoft Office Tools, Microsoft Office Language Setting. Make sure your default version is set to English. We had a problem recently with Asian Typography being installed. We found once we removed all Asian languages from the Enabled Language window it solved our problem. Possibly you might need to remove French from there if it is showing up?
Hope this helps.
Judy


----------



## Stephania (Apr 12, 2006)

The first option seems to have helped. Thanks!

As a side note thought, I can't access "all programs, Microsoft Office Tools, Microsoft Office Language Setting" My microsoft office tools does not have a MS Office Language setting. I hope it's not supposed to be there and is not missing.


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

I use 2002, so it is very possible that 2003 doesn't have it, or its in a different place. I am glad your spell checker seems better now. Yay!
Judy


----------

